# The 2nd movement of my Symphony #7 - finale excerpt



## Roy Fuller (Apr 4, 2019)

This is my first (and maybe last) entirely choral symphony, with SATB (Soprano, Alto, Tenor, Base) chorus in each movement. The pessimism of the poem of the first movement (Dover Beach) presents a challenge to the subsequent three heroic movements which are based on the following poems:

Movement 2: A Psalm of Life by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
Movement 3: Ulysses by Alfred, Lord Tennyson (the last half of this poem)
Movement 4: Defeat by Kahlil Gibran.

The second movement will be the first response (from the hero as builder/creator). The third movement, based on the Ulysses poem, is the second response (from the hero as explorer/discoverer). The fourth movement, based on the Defeat poem, is the final response (from the hero as iconoclast/philosopher).


----------

